# Removing Fridge Vents



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Old old must be creeping up on me ! :frown2:

I tried to remove my 2 fridge vents today, remembering to push back the 2 black clips first but it still does not budge, and I cannot remember what to do next 

Assistance required please lol

Cheers

DJM


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Put the black clips in the open position and pull the top edge which will allow the vent to tilt forward so it can be lifted of the bottom fixings.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I tried pulling it at the top but it still seems fixed to the opening ? and the clips were definately open

DJM


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

DJMotorhomer said:


> I tried pulling it at the top but it still seems fixed to the opening ? and the clips were definately open
> 
> DJM


Pull harder. The only thing holding them on are the black clips and the tightness fit around the perimeter.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Ok thanks for the info

DJM


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Are your grilles Dometic? If so release the clips and pull from the same edge as the clips i.e. the left hand side, give a bit of a wiggle at the same time.
.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi John

Dont know if they are Dometic but the clips are at the top of the vent on each side


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

No they must be Thetford ones sounds as though the advice from rayc will be correct.
.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Out of interest can I ask why folks remove the vents?

Is it good practice in warmer climes to help get air through them?

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You need to remove the vents for access to the burner and flue to clean them.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

And also to fit and remove fridge vent covers for use in cold weather

DJM


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

DJMotorhomer said:


> And also to fit and remove fridge vent covers for use in cold weather
> 
> DJM


So is it a good idea to take them off in hotter temps to aid air flow then?

Gaham:smile2:


----------

